# Alloys refurbed finally



## Richarl_VXR (Oct 8, 2009)

After owning the VXR for nearly a year finally got round to having the alloys refurbed and recoloured. (The last owner must have used wire wool or a wire brush over them aswell as few scuffs (I hold my hands up to one of them - lol)

Before










After



















Lol - After spending so long painting the calipers and sealing the wheels decided to wash the car tomorrow :detailer:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

me like that


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Love the colour, they look great!


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Mmmm Mmmmm! :thumb:


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thats THE colour :thumb:

Looks superb guy's. Next job is :buffer:


----------



## Richarl_VXR (Oct 8, 2009)

Cheers Dunc

Once we've been on the course the DAs will be let loose :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

They look great buddy....

There must be something in the air as i just got a set refurb'ed

 clicky


----------



## CALIFORNIA (Jan 2, 2010)

nice job:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

They look cracking, the colour is perfect !


----------



## Richarl_VXR (Oct 8, 2009)

wedgie said:


> They look great buddy....
> 
> There must be something in the air as i just got a set refurb'ed
> 
> clicky


Cheers mate, been wanting them done since I've had the car just didn't know what colour to go for.

Yours look great too, but you were brave standing the one on it's rim with no matting underneath, my luck it would have fell onto the face - lol :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

There look really good, i like the new look with the slighly darker wheel, still looks OEM aswell which is good. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Wicked refurb !!*

Rich, better than stock :thumb: I am seriously impressed.

Where and what colour please. I need to do a friends S2K wheels later in the year and no you have made my decision very simple indeed.

Thanks in advance

Mike (and all at team Face) :wave:

p.s. what did you seal them with ??


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Rich

Thy look fantastic - the colour looks really good, particularly against the blue of the car

Where did you get them refurbished and what price were they please?

Thanks

:thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

They look ace!
BTW do you have a name/code for the paint colour? as I want to redo some rims as well and that is such a nice shade!


----------



## Richarl_VXR (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys

The colour is called Black chrome (there are 3 variations to the colour; light, medium or dark). The guy that did them, told us that they get the variation from powercoating the entire wheel black and then spraying silver over the face and depending on how much silver they spray determines the colour variation. We went for the medium and the inner rim sprayed gloss black. He did give us the option to have the inners sprayed matt black as well. 

The company we used are called Bodysmart Car Clinic in Cannock and their contact number is 01543 466008 and are owned by Shorade Accident Repair Centre. The guy we spoke was called Pete and he knows his stuff. The cost was quite reasonable as well costing us £277 inc VAT, compared with A1's price of £81 + VAT per wheel. The turnover for the wheels was 2 days but they normally quote around 3 days, but it was definately worth the wait.


----------



## Richarl_VXR (Oct 8, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> Rich, better than stock :thumb: I am seriously impressed.
> 
> Where and what colour please. I need to do a friends S2K wheels later in the year and no you have made my decision very simple indeed.
> 
> ...


I cleaned them off with some bilberry and a detailing brush to agitate, rinsed off, dried and then sealed them with Poorboy's Wheel Sealant over the inside and outside of the wheel and then gave them a coat of Dodo's Purple Haze.


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

nice finish on those


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Richarl_VXR said:


> I cleaned them off with some bilberry and a detailing brush to agitate, rinsed off, dried and then sealed them with Poorboy's Wheel Sealant over the inside and outside of the wheel and then gave them a coat of Dodo's Purple Haze.


Got your detailing talking hat on?
As with everything else thats been done to this car, top job 
So when you getting the kerb camera installed??? :doublesho


----------



## Richarl_VXR (Oct 8, 2009)

chunky79 said:


> Got your detailing talking hat on?
> As with everything else thats been done to this car, top job
> So when you getting the kerb camera installed??? :doublesho


Yeah, you know how addictive it is mate. I got left to do the dirty job of freshing up the calipers and hubs whilst Charl took care of the wheels - she's getting serious OCD with it now and she's making me just as bad - lol

What you on about kirb camera , just gonna cover em over in cotton wool - lol


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

That is a very nice colour!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks realy nice, still OEM but a good change



Richarl_VXR said:


> The company we used are called Bodysmart Car Clinic in Cannock and their contact number is 01543 466008 and are owned by Shorade Accident Repair Centre. The guy we spoke was called Pete and he knows his stuff. The cost was quite reasonable as well costing us £277 inc VAT, compared with A1's price of £81 + VAT per wheel. The turnover for the wheels was 2 days but they normally quote around 3 days, but it was definately worth the wait.


so does that mean you are from cannock way mate? if so ill have to look out for you


----------



## Richarl_VXR (Oct 8, 2009)

ant_s said:


> looks realy nice, still OEM but a good change
> 
> so does that mean you are from cannock way mate? if so ill have to look out for you


Cheers mate, TBH didn't really want to go down the aftermarket route with the alloys as I wanted these on my old Astra Sportshatch (SXI) but they were far to expensive - lol

I'm not from the Cannock area I'm from Rowley Regis, Nr J2 M5, so its a bit of a trek (but I'll travel anywhere tbh). The missus works in Wolverhampton and they use the company we used, so you might see her zooming around - lol


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Richarl_VXR said:


> Cheers mate, TBH didn't really want to go down the aftermarket route with the alloys as I wanted these on my old Astra Sportshatch (SXI) but they were far to expensive - lol
> 
> I'm not from the Cannock area I'm from Rowley Regis, Nr J2 M5, so its a bit of a trek (but I'll travel anywhere tbh). The missus works in Wolverhampton and they use the company we used, so you might see her zooming around - lol


Might hear her but not see her, doesn't exactly drive slow does she. :car:


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice job mate, they look great :thumb:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

that colour is perfect, whats the colour called?


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

They looks gorgeous!


----------



## Turbo R (Apr 5, 2010)

yep wheels look loads better


----------



## Richarl_VXR (Oct 8, 2009)

jamie_s said:


> that colour is perfect, whats the colour called?


Black chrome mate


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

looking nice mate whats that colour called ? goes really well with the blue.


----------

